

Feedly is listening: the roadmap you helped us shape - JiPi
http://blog.feedly.com/2013/06/04/feedly-is-listening-the-roadmap-you-helped-us-shape/

======
fakeer
Great.

Please:

1\. Do away with the browser plugins and come out in the open about your
tracking and storing private user data.

2\. Develop a backend or service that we can use on other clients as well, not
just inside your almost ugly and non-intuitive _browser plugin powered
website_.

3\. Finally, set a price. People, who love their services and become dependent
on them don't like to see them sink and/or read my private data to sell not to
avoid the sinking. If you are free you are doing sth fishy because no-one can
believe you receive grants for Greenpeace or PETA.

4\. Keep my data exportable and takeout ready at any time, in a format that I
can use elsewhere i.e. Have your service conform to some _standard_
standard(preferably "open" open, not _Google's open_ ).

